# My latest hunting calls! (green maple burl included)



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 8, 2013)

well i haven't posted pics in a long while. mostly because i've been busy harvesting and processing, but also getting a few trade calls done. The only call in here that I didn't make is the redwood lace burl, that was stabilized for me in a trade i did. anyhow, these are all open-reed howlers, with flared exhausts. and they are one-piece, all wood. takes a lot of work and time but it's worth it cuz i really like these kinds of calls. I also have two closed-reed calls made from a cherry burl i cut down a few weeks ago. The open-reed is already warping at the exhaust, but it kinda looks cool so i'm fine with it. Well, lemme know whatcha think! sorry for the crappy camera quality.

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding057_zps7c0adae1.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding056_zps3016d2d8.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding055_zpsf1d9a5aa.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding054_zpsb3a3eadc.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding053_zps643112a0.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding051_zps4613f121.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding050_zps9e6f2aa9.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding048_zpsd44d680e.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/DavidsCallBuilding049_zps4c704dc8.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jason (Apr 8, 2013)

Man those would have made beautiful turkey striker tops HAHAHAHAH.

Good looking calls


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 8, 2013)

Cool stuff.


----------



## jetcn1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice calls . Good looking toneboards to. Troy


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Jason I could cut you up some striker tops if you really want. What sizes??

And thanks Troy. My tone boards are still comin along but they're gettin better. A lotta work


----------



## BrentWin (Apr 8, 2013)

Great looking calls. It takes a lot more skill than I have to get fragile burls that thin on the end of the flare!


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks guys. And BrentWin, it's really alot easier than i thought it would be. I use a parting tool and make a small cut about 1/16" from the rim of the flare. then slowly work my way down into the exhaust end of the call, and follow up with some rough sand paper to get it thinner. then continue through grits to smooth it and finish it.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 9, 2013)

Sweet stuff ODM


----------

